# Mid Michigan return



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey all. I have a situation so I was wondering if you all could help. I live in Florida and was moved here by my company. As I grow older I relize there is much more to life then just making money at all cost. I want to move back to Mid Michigan where I lived most of my life so I can be with my friends and family. I want to start a lawncare, cleaning, snow plow business. All equipment would be paid in full prior to my arrival. I fiqured this would help keep risk and overhead down.

What is the going rate per hour for a plow truck in Mid Michigan? I know there is a lot of variables but want to get an idea. I don't want to come and lowball., It doesn't help any of us.

What do you do for health insurance?

What else do you do to make money?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Where in mid michigan are talking about becasue that matters? A bit more info on where exactly you want to work could give a better answer. Do you have exerience in the industry or is it just something you wanted to try? Do you plan on going after commercial work or residential? Again sorry for questions but this all plays into how you can sell yourself and what your worth. Health insurance is expensive and it's just another cost added into doing buisness. 
, shaun


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great questions. It will be Flushing or the Genesee County area. We have property up north and moved some snow but nothing for money and we had plenty of room for piles. So I would say almost none. I would for sure want to stay residential the first year. Until I gained more experience. Even thought about subing maybe the first year. Any help would be great. Next on my list is the different cost for insurances. My mom works for a doctor so little things will not cost. The big things will.


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Any help would be great


----------

